# Can I leave this off?



## epanzella (Apr 13, 2013)

I just took delivery of a Grizzly G4003G and it has a big piece of sheet metal that goes between the bases under the chip pan. As near as I can tell, the only thing this piece does is provide a place to put a placard with the make and model of the machine. I would rather leave this off and put some heavy duty shelves between the bases instead. What's the verdict?
Ed P


----------



## darkzero (Apr 13, 2013)

It's purely cosmetic. The one on my PM1236 is 3/4 the size of yours. When I make heavy interupted cuts it rattles but that's not often. Some drawers would be nice as I'm running out of room for tools. My initial idea was to install a large pull out pan & cut a section out of my chip pan. I'd still like to do it someday.


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 13, 2013)

I pulled up a picture of your lathe, so I'd know what you mean. If the sheet of metal is fairly stiff, it might be intended to stiffen the base. That horizontal bend half-way up would make the sheet much more rigid.

If you want to place shelving in that space, plan to do it ion a way that will brace the two end columns.


----------



## epanzella (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I think I'll install it for now as a guide to help me set up the lathe. Good point about the bend, that piece was still in bubble wrap so I didn't even notice it was bent. I'm just blown away by how much machine this is for the money.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Apr 29, 2013)

Yes those center pieces are only cosmetic, they do not do anything, so you can put it in, leave it out, or whatever you want to do with it, on that machine, its not needed for anything more than decoration.


----------



## Olin (Jul 2, 2013)

All 

I left the center panel out when I assembled my G4003G, I've never noticed any issues. I got a Craftsman tool chest bottom, one with ball-bearing slides. Without the casters the chest just fits under the lathe, I keep most of my smaller accessories and special lathe tools in the chest. I wish I'd removed the sheet metal angles while I was at it. I keep the wooden tray I made for Chuck changing in the space that is left and it's just tight enough that it is a pain to get out.

All the Best

Olin


----------



## Ray C (Jul 2, 2013)

The that I didn't install on my bench serves the dedicated purpose of protecting the epoxy floor of the garage when I stick weld...

The lathe doesn't mind at all.


Ray


----------

